# Senkos... not just for bass anymore!!



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Caught this 35-36" pike recently on a redshad senko. Put up a GREAT fight and even jumped into the air!!


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats a beauty. I lost a lot of senkos at fletchers this memorial day on big pike. Six pound test doesn't seem to work to well when fighting pike.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Love it when pike get airborn. Fished jitterbugs and spinnididdees for bass on gun lake as a kid. Every once in a while, a pike would attack. Seems like the pike on topwaters like to jump most. Definitely gets your attention when a 10-12 lb'er gets air. Nice pic of a dandy wolf.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

kmoney14 said:


> Thats a beauty. I lost a lot of senkos at fletchers this memorial day on big pike. Six pound test doesn't seem to work to well when fighting pike.


10 lb Power Pro braid with an 8 lb P-line leader. Had him hooked right in the corner of the mouth and then did my best to keep his head pointed at me... which was not easy to do!!! Fish made at least 3 runs away from me stripping drag and towing the boat around. Lots of fun!!


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

waterfoul said:


> Caught this 35-36" pike recently on a redshad senko. Put up a GREAT fight and even jumped into the air!!


 Nice picture! You must have huge hands!


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Good going!

That must have been too _much fun! _


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

waterfoul said:


> 10 lb Power Pro braid with an 8 lb P-line leader. Had him hooked right in the corner of the mouth and then did my best to keep his head pointed at me... which was not easy to do!!! Fish made at least 3 runs away from me stripping drag and towing the boat around. Lots of fun!!


That works a little better then 6lb trilene tied directly to the hook.


----------



## Jasper302 (May 31, 2009)

That is a really nice pike.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

kmoney14 said:


> That works a little better then 6lb trilene tied directly to the hook.


Tell me about it. I was fishing with JJ1 this past spring for steelies in the clinton when I got into a hole with a bunch of northerns. I had three bite offs on CD3 raps before I finally landed one of the pike. 4lb Maxima :lol: 

Nice Pike Mike


----------



## BassTech (Mar 19, 2002)

been catching pike on senkos a lot this spring. also, they have been hitting my chug bugs like crazy... a couple have come completely out of the water after a chug bug. fun to watch/catch, but man, i am sick of them.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Enjoyed story and picture. True that about Pike, Senkos and topwaters. If they are in the mood, those buggers will attack anything. Lost more than one plastic to a pike biting me off.


----------



## yungbuck616 (Nov 20, 2005)

That northern is skinny he would probably eat about anything at this point. Nice fish! We got 3 this past weekend. A 37" 36" and 32" with most around the 10lb range and one that was 13lb. If it keeps up I should have my 20lber before long hopefully.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

yungbuck616 said:


> That northern is skinny he would probably eat about anything at this point. Nice fish! We got 3 this past weekend. A 37" 36" and 32" with most around the 10lb range and one that was 13lb. If it keeps up I should have my 20lber before long hopefully.


Actually, compared to most of the pike I've caught this season so far... that pike was actually quite thick. The picture really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## yungbuck616 (Nov 20, 2005)

Were you able to weigh her? And I agree with you a lot of the time the pics don't do the justice. During the middle of the summer we have caught 40" with real shrunking bellies and barely weighing 12lbs. Looks like you are in the GR area. Was that a lake up there?


----------

